# FS-90R noise



## 60DRB (Feb 20, 2022)

After engine is shut off there is a noise in the area where the shaft enters the plastic housing. It sounds similar the the sound a riding mower blade/spindle makes when there's no working blade brake on shut down. A spin-down noise. What might this be?


----------



## DND 9000 (Feb 20, 2022)

The drive shaft, clutch drum or the bearing there.


----------



## 60DRB (Feb 21, 2022)

Hmmm.
It does sound like a dry/bad bearing noise.


----------



## DND 9000 (Feb 21, 2022)

Best would be to have it checked at your dealer.


----------



## trains (Feb 21, 2022)

As DND9000 said, sounds like clutch bearing.

see part #8 here





__





Stihl FS 90 Brushcutter (FS90-R) Parts Diagram, Clutch, Fan housing


View Stihl FS 90 Brushcutter (FS90-R) Parts Diagram , Clutch, Fan housing to easily locate and buy the spares that fit this machine.




www.diyspareparts.com





dont forget to remove the circlip on the shaft side.
Pretty easy to do.
remove screws that hold the bell housing off, then remove circlip, push out shaft, Bearing may or may not come out, if it doesent, just drift it out of the housing, just make sure there is not an external circlip in the housing, been a while since I last did one and cant remember, sorry.
was a pretty common bearing too and cheap from any bearing/ tractor place.


----------



## 60DRB (Feb 22, 2022)

I figured to do myself. Might replace clutch parts while I have it apart.

No way I'm taking it to the dealer. They would charge the same as buying a new one...which they would prefer to working on an "old" one anyway.


----------

